# Cómo crear un hilo con encuesta



## Erziego

Cuando estás creando un nuevo thread tienes que marcar la opción *"Yes, post a poll with this thread"*, como muestra la siguiente imagen:



>


En la opción *"Number of poll options"* (que en este caso marca 4) tienes que poner el numero de opciones que tendrá la encuesta, hasta un máximo de 15.

Una vez hecho esto, tienes que pinchar en *"Submit new Thread"* y a continuación se abrirá esta ventana:



>


Donde pone *"Poll Question"* tienes que formular la pregunta que quieres que aparezca en la encuesta, que puede ser diferente al título del thread. También puede modificar el número de opciones, si lo crees necesario, cambiándolo en *"Number of poll options"* y pinchando en *"Update options"*

Pones las distintas opciones en los recuadros *"Option 1"*, *"Option 2"*, etc...

Si quieres que la encuesta permanezca un número determinado de días puedes hacerlo en *"Poll Timeout"*

Por último puedes modificar algunas opciones de miscelánea *"Miscellaneous Options":*
*"Allow multiple choice":* Los votantes pueden elegir más de una opción si así lo desean.
*"Make votes public":* Los votos serán públicos si marcas esta opción.

Las dos últimas déjalas como están  Por último pincha en *"Submit New Poll"* 
Si quieres ver cómo quedará antes de subirla al foro, pincha en *"Preview Poll"*

Espero haberte servido de ayuda


----------



## djnica

gracias me fue de mucha utilidad


----------



## clemenclm2001

A mi tambien me ha ayudado. no sabia como hacerlo y probablemente no lo haga nunca pero no esta mal conocer la informacion


----------



## Erziego

¡Coño! Esto se suponía que era una contestación a un post de Abando y veo que se ha convertido en un hilo independiente :lol:

Me alegro de que os haya servido de ayuda.


----------



## faé

Erziego said:


> ¡Coño! Esto se suponía que era una contestación a un post de Abando y veo que se ha convertido en un hilo independiente :lol:
> 
> Me alegro de que os haya servido de ayuda.


No, es que somos todos muy educados, :lol:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Yo no puedo igualmente.... cuando le doy a la pestañita de:
Yes, post a poll with this thread.

Le doy y no hace nada, me sale el tick, pero nada más...., que más hay que hacer despues¿?


----------



## Carretero

^^ Después de haber marcado esa opción (y de redactar el cuerpo de tu mensaje, claro), ¿no le das a "submit thread" y te sale una ventana donde te dice que te mandará al cuadro de edición de encuestas?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Carretero said:


> ^^ Después de haber marcado esa opción (y de redactar el cuerpo de tu mensaje, claro), ¿no le das a "submit thread" y te sale una ventana donde te dice que te mandará al cuadro de edición de encuestas?


Para probar tendría que hacer un hilo nuevo.... hno: 

Lo hago?

PD: Esta imagen tuya:









Sale mi barrio, al fondo, donde hay un montón de árboles (y no es el cerro de los Ángeles...), que están entre los pisos, ese es el _Manhattan de mi barrio_ :lol:, 9 edificios de 14 plantas (uno de ellos con una antena para los helicopteros.... :nuts:, y un montón más de 11 plantas.....
(Luego hay muchos más en mi barrio de 11 plantas.... pero no están tan concentrados....)


----------



## Carretero

^^ Para hacer pruebas de encuestas y demás cosas que impliquen abrir hilos nuevos, este subforo es el indicado ("Testing")

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=88


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Carretero said:


> ^^ Para hacer pruebas de encuestas y demás cosas que impliquen abrir hilos nuevos, este subforo es el indicado ("Testing")
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=88


No puedo! hno: 

Creé el tema despues de activar la pestiñita de las narices!!! y ahora me sale el tema como si nada..... :nuts: hno: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13243772#post13243772

Peduo introducir la encuesta con el tema ya creado¿? (si me lo explicas y me deja hacerlo lo que sea q me lo impida....)


----------



## Carretero

^^ Una vez creado el hilo, creo que tienes 5 minutos en que todavía puedes. 

En la parte superior derecha del primer mensaje del hilo (el tuyo) tienes 3 pestañas desplegables: "Thread tools", "Search this thread" y "Display Modes" (y si tienes el foro en español, "Herramientas", "Buscar en Tema" y "Desplegado"). 

Te vas a la primera de ellas y verás que hay una opción que te permite añadir una encuesta a ese hilo, pinchando en ella te manda a la pantalla de edición de encuesta de la que hablábamos antes (pero recuerda que pasados unos minutos desde la publicación del hilo, esa opción desaparece).


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Carretero said:


> ^^ Una vez creado el hilo, creo que tienes 5 minutos en que todavía puedes.
> 
> En la parte superior derecha del primer mensaje del hilo (el tuyo) tienes 3 pestañas desplegables: "Thread tools", "Search this thread" y "Display Modes" (y si tienes el foro en español, "Herramientas", "Buscar en Tema" y "Desplegado").
> 
> Te vas a la primera de ellas y verás que hay una opción que te permite añadir una encuesta a ese hilo, pinchando en ella te manda a la pantalla de edición de encuesta de la que hablábamos antes (pero recuerda que pasados unos minutos desde la publicación del hilo, esa opción desaparece).


Voy a crear otro tema, cuando puedas borras el que hice....


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Ya está, lo conseguí!!!!!  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476074


----------

